# super glue



## kwoodhands

I always had problems re-using a partial tube of super glue . By accident I discovered a remedy. 
After squeezing out some glue I remove the nozzle. Then blow the nozzle out into a waste can or rag with compressed air. This clears the nozzle, then replace it and the cap too. 
Now I get to use the entire tube instead of tossing it out after one use. I sometimes use the glue to fixture a part temporarily before mechanically fastening. I have been using this method about a year and am trying it on Loctite too. I only have tried it on Loctite a few times, so far so good. 

mike


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Superglue has a much longer shelf life if you keep it refrigerated. I did a little research on this because every tube of superglue I used was only good for one use. Next time I went to use it, it was all crystalized in the container.


----------



## limeyguru

I'm impressed by the "Gorilla" brand super glue - it has a metal piece in the cap that reams out the tip each time you twist the cap.


----------



## DJP

Fast-Fletch for archery when stored in a refrigerator is usable to almost the entire bottle. It also bonds within seconds.


----------



## Wizard69

Go to the dollar store and buy the super glue intge tiny tube sets.  You get four tiny tubes, use them once and throw out the left overs if any.


----------



## tornitore45

Superglue is catalyzed by atmospheric humidity. I save the open tube in a small zippered plastic bag together with a package of silica desiccant and roll the bag to purge as much air as possible.  Keeping the container in the refrigerator may work but is not very practical.


----------



## Ken I

Like Brian I keep mine refrigerated - I have a fridge/freezer in my workshop - I keep it in the deep freeze - works a charm (it won't freeze) and works fine when applied.

Superglue is anaerobic - like Locktite - there must be a volume of air in the tube - if you hold the tube up and squeeze until glue come out, you have removed all the air. If you now put the cap back on, next time you come to use it it will be gel or solid.
Always work down and retain an air volume in the tube.


----------



## Mosey

Ken I said:


> Like Brian I keep mine refrigerated - I have a fridge/freezer in my workshop - I keep it in the deep freeze - works a charm (it won't freeze) and works fine when applied.


There is a brand sold for RC Airplane use that doesn't set in the tube do to a cleaning wire in the nozzle. I think it it Mercury brand.


----------



## metalmudler

I love this acryl.. I bought 10ml lil bottle from china 2+ yrs ago. I keep a dress makers pin in the top, in the fridge. I use it to fasten stuff to temp arbors, thin materials to face plates...ect.   Its invaluable… Bit of heat takes it right off!
I think I should make a donation.
For the time I have been on this site, and the the information I learned while lurking in the background.
Thank you everyone!

Paul


----------



## nel2lar

I love to use super glue but it seems to be a one time use tube because when you come back it is hardened. So I tried the 3.75 fl oz tube of Gorilla glue. It does not set as quick and fast as super but it does not harden in the tube. I've had my bottle for about six months now and it is as good as when I bought it. I think I paid $6 for it and I buy more when it runs out. I have a Cavalier and the radiator had a split in the tank, I used a small piece of blue shop towel and an acid brush to apply the glue. After I finished I used acetone to save the acid brush and it worked wonders. That has been six months now.
Nelson


----------



## john_reese

I have tried those tiny tubes of super glue.  By the time I reverse the cap and perforate the seal the damned stuff is all over my fingers and I am stuck to the tube.


----------



## goldstar31

nel2lar said:


> Gorilla glue. It does not set as quick and fast  as super glue
> Nelson



Years back, I read that bicarbonate of soda acted as an accelerator for super glue.  A Canadian source.

Maybe worth a try, Eh?

Cheers 

Norman

NB. I liked your recent Quorn article but there is a U tube article on grinding spot drills using a U2 Deckel clone.

N


----------



## goldstar31

to the above, I now read that cyano glues also mix with brass and iron filings -without baking /soda bicarb.

And then there is cornflower with silicone type sealants.

I missed the making of 'slime' as I have enough probs with my darling grand children 

Well, now????


N

Oh yes, bile is a good substitute for muriatic acid/hydrochloric acid/ drain cleaner.

Back on topic, I guess

N


----------



## doc1955

Ken I said:


> Superglue is anaerobic - like Locktite - there must be a volume of air in the tube - if you hold the tube up and squeeze until glue come out, you have removed all the air. If you now put the cap back on, next time you come to use it it will be gel or solid.


Anarobic means absence of air and yes that is what Loctite is mater of fact the bottle that Loctite comes in actually breaths and air can actually flow into the bottle. It cures when there is absence of air and presence or certain metal ions. Now super glue is opposite it cures with the presence of moisture in the air  (if you breath on something being glued it will actually cure faster)


----------



## DJP

Is this where we warn people to not stick your tongue on a steel fence post in -10C weather? Placing your lips close to uncured super glue could be just as devastating. Has anyone tried super glue instead of sutures for a bad cut? Personally I have found that a piece of blue shop towel and electrical tape works well enough.

Sorry, back on topic...


----------



## doc1955

DJP said:


> Is this where we warn people to not stick your tongue on a steel fence post in -10C weather? Placing your lips close to uncured super glue could be just as devastating. Has anyone tried super glue instead of sutures for a bad cut? Personally I have found that a piece of blue shop towel and electrical tape works well enough.
> 
> Sorry, back on topic...


LOL yes don't place your lips on it or you may have a problem and yes I did glue a cut together with the stuff and yes it did sting but it did hold the cut together. It was one of those small cuts in the right place that every time you did something wrong it would get pulled open and a band aide just wouldn't stay put not a big cut just an annoyance.


----------



## StephenZ

doc1955 said:


> LOL yes don't place your lips on it or you may have a problem and yes I did glue a cut together with the stuff and yes it did sting but it did hold the cut together. It was one of those small cuts in the right place that every time you did something wrong it would get pulled open and a band aide just wouldn't stay put not a big cut just an annoyance.



It's actually still used for wounds in the medical field and has been since WWI, I believe..awesome stuff... my dad glued himself to our fireplace once when I was young. Goodtimes...;-)


----------



## john_reese

When I got my pacemaker the doc used super glue instead of sutures.  It looked like there was some kind of tape backing up the glue.


----------



## Jennifer Edwards

kwoodhands said:


> I always had problems re-using a partial tube of super glue . By accident I discovered a remedy.
> After squeezing out some glue I remove the nozzle. Then blow the nozzle out into a waste can or rag with compressed air. This clears the nozzle, then replace it and the cap too.
> Now I get to use the entire tube instead of tossing it out after one use. I sometimes use the glue to fixture a part temporarily before mechanically fastening. I have been using this method about a year and am trying it on Loctite too. I only have tried it on Loctite a few times, so far so good.
> 
> mike



Sounds like you should get in the shop more often


----------



## Brian Rupnow

A few years ago someone coated a toilet seat in Grand Central station in the USA. with superglue. Firemen had to go cut the seat loose from the toilet and take a poor guy with the toilet seat stuck to his arse to the hospital to get him unstuck. A lady with poor eyesight got a squeeze bottle of cyanoacrylate out of the cupboard and thinking it was eye drops squeezed a couple of drops into her eye. Apparently the eye wasn't permanently damaged, but it sounds pretty horrible.


----------



## Jennifer Edwards

I could not even imagine getting some in my eyes...

Here is a story for you...

There was a thief who was partial to robbing houses in the early afternoon 

He would pick a house where the wife was alone, knock on the door, and  force his way in at gun point. Then the guy would lead his captor to the kitchen. Next he would super glue her hands to the table, gag her. Nd rob the house at his leisure.

The local constabulary got in the habit of carrying a bottle of acetone with them.

Finally one day the lady of the house got the drop on him, and glued HIS hands to the table while she called the cops.

When the cops arrived they tore his hands from the table, leaving a goodly portion of his palms behind!


----------



## goldstar31

Posted in error


----------



## Cogsy

One night when I was a lot younger I was rushing to get ready to go out on a date, and I had very red eyes. I grabbed a bottle of Visine eye drops and tried to squeeze some into my right eye. Just as the drop was detaching from the nozzle I had the thought "this stuff seems thicker than normal" and realised I'd grabbed my 406 Loctite (CA super glue) instead of the Visine. I squeezed my eye shut as the drop hit and managed to stick my eyelid shut pretty good. Fortunately for me it didn't get on the eyeball itself. A good thing about super glue is that it is degraded by tears so I eventually managed to get the eyelids apart without any damage. I also made sure not to store my eye drops next to my Loctite anymore.


----------



## olympic

A while back, someone squirted Super Glue into the ignition switch of my motorcycle. Fortunately, he was in a hurry, I guess, because it just became a wad of dried glue right at the top of the keyway and I was able to flick it out with the key. Nasty trick!


----------



## ccdedon

I build flying model airplanes of balsa wood, using mainly Ca to glue the pieces together. I order my Ca from different hobby shops on the internet. I generally buy the larger refill type containers of it. There are thick and thin types of the Ca, and I use both. I always place my Ca in the freezer after using it, and also store unopened bottles of it in the freezer. I have been doing this since Ca first came on the market to the public. Love the stuff. I have some that is close to 10 years old, and it is still good!


----------



## StephenZ

Brian Rupnow said:


> A few years ago someone coated a toilet seat in Grand Central station in the USA. with superglue. Firemen had to go cut the seat loose from the toilet and take a poor guy with the toilet seat stuck to his arse to the hospital to get him unstuck. A lady with poor eyesight got a squeeze bottle of cyanoacrylate out of the cupboard and thinking it was eye drops squeezed a couple of drops into her eye. Apparently the eye wasn't permanently damaged, but it sounds pretty horrible.



Holy crap! (pun maybe intended?) The eye one freaks me out...ahhhhh!


----------



## Johno1958

Cogsy usually I like to get some shut eye but that's a bit extreme..........
Cheers
John


----------



## mcostello

My Mom dropped some in Her eye also. Went to hospital and it was easily dissolved with no lasting effects. Why the glue was on a bedroom dresser must be an interesting story..........


----------



## goldstar31

mcostello said:


> My Mom dropped some in Her eye also. Went to hospital and it was easily dissolved with no lasting effects. Why the glue was on a bedroom dresser must be an interesting story..........



The mind boggles! I'll stick to that

Cheers

N


----------



## ARUP

I am an eye care professional. If you get it in the right place CA glue will glue you lids shut. It will adhere the corneal epithelium and bulbar conjunctiva to lid's inner surface ( palpebral conjunctiva), temporarily, before painfully breaking loose from a reflex action blink and continue abrading the cornea until the bolus of crystallized CA is removed. You just topically anesthetize the eye with 'numbing' drops, cut the glued lashes using Westcott scissors, instill some 'dilating drops' to reduce incidence of muscle spasm, put some antibiotic drops in the eye then place a bandage contact on the eye and have the patient see you in the morning... literally! lol CA will not dissolve on its own. You will not go blind if you get it in your eye but it will be a painful experience! It is my observation women do this more than men. Evidently, they put their nail glue on the bedside table along with their other eye drops. Throw eggs if you want but it is my experience. Women burn their eyes often enough trying to curl their lashes using a curling iron. The radii are not even close but they try anyway. That is another treatment for another day!


----------



## Cogsy

ARUP said:


> CA will not dissolve on its own.


This is not what the manufacturers say - LINK .


----------



## arvidj

Cogsy said:


> This is not what the manufacturers say - LINK .



Cogsy,

I followed the link and, as you indicated, acetone will dissolve it ... the single use of the word dissolve I could find on the page.

However, the recommended treatment on the page for eyes and eyelids is (emphasis mine) ...

Eyelid
In the event that eyelids are stuck together or bonded to the eyeball, wash thoroughly with warm water and apply a gauze patch. The eye will open without further action within 1-4 days. To our knowledge there has never been a documented case of adhesive in the eye causing permanent damage. Do not try to force eyes open.
Eyeball
The adhesive will attach itself to the eye protein and will *disassociate* from it over time, usually within several hours. Periods of weeping and double vision may be experienced until clearance is achieved. Use of water to wash eyes repeatedly may assist in aiding more rapid removal of the adhesive.
My interpretation is that the CA crystals do not dissolve but are no longer stuck to anything. As ARUP suggests, they will eventually be flushed out of the eye like most other foreign objects are.

But my interpretation may be incorrect so ...


----------



## ARUP

That info is definitely WRONG! Do an experiment and prove it to yourself. All I am trying to do here is reassure folks and end perpetual false statements.


----------



## Cogsy

As I posted earlier, I have done this experiment, although it wasn't on purpose. Eyelid firmly stuck together, no medical intervention, no acetone, situation resolved itself perfectly fine. Dissolve may be the wrong word (although everything is somewhat soluble, even if it's only a tiny amount but that's getting very pedantic), but the glue certainly dissociates from the eye over time.

A quick search of the literature reveals this to be a common/recommended treatment practice in some places, with studies performed on its effectiveness, on top of the recommendation from a well-known manufacturer. So it may not be the practice you follow Michael, but it's certainly not a 'perpetual false statement'.


----------



## ARUP

Put some crystallized CA in water and see how long it takes to dissolve. You may have glued your lids shut but none of the hard CA was abrading your cornea. If so, you couldn't get that stuff out of your eye too soon and certainly wouldn't voluntarily wait for it to 'dissolve'... I'm telling you FACT! It is a painful situation. The epithelium of your lids bound to the CA 'sloughed' allowing your lids to open. It's the same if you get it on your fingers. The skin sloughs allowing the CA to fall off. Blood letting was a common treatment for maladies in days gone by but it didn't cure anything. MSDS sheets for chemicals and products don't always give accurate treatment regimens and are very broad in their scope. I am not a 'cook book' doctor and use my knowledge base and experience to resolve problems. I don't know everything (unfortunately, lol) and will resort to outside sources for data acquisition to apply to new and unfamiliar situations. Most of the time I use 'uncommon sense' to figure things out. It's the same for machinists I reckon.


----------



## DJP

Based on the shock of knowing that glued eye lids are even a possibility, I wouldn't hesitate to visit a hospital emerg as fast as possible. I have had welding flashes in the past in my eye and that was bad enough. Being without vision is a handicap that I do not ever want.

In some of our sports, self rescue is the only option but I do not discount the dangers.


----------



## Cogsy

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying everyone who manages to glue their eyes shut should just wait it out, I'm just providing some supporting information. 



ARUP said:


> Put some crystallized CA in water and see how long it takes to dissolve.



Tears, as I'm sure you know as an eye care professional, are composed of far more than simple water, and include "water, mucin, lipids, lysozyme, lactoferrin, lipocalin, lacritin, immunoglobulins, glucose, urea, sodium, and potassium" as well as antioxidants including "Ascorbate, Urate, Cysteine, Glutathione, and Tyrosine". Some of these compounds may contribute to the dissociation of the CA, as reported in the available literature. Comparing modern data from manufacturers and peer reviewed studies to medieval bloodletting because they don't agree with your opinion is going a bit far in my opinion.


----------



## metalmudler

All this discussion of eye probs reminds me too much so of when I got a frag of metal in my eye and had to see a specialist at the Royal who used a tiny die grinder called an alger brush to grind the rust out of the surface of my eyeball... Back on topic.. What the heck are these people doing with superglue near their bed and bathrooms? I keep my superglue in the fridge, but there is no way I could mistake it for a coldy!


----------



## goldstar31

metalmudler said:


> All this discussion of eye probs reminds me too much so of when I got a frag of metal in my eye and had to see a specialist at the Royal who used a tiny die grinder called an alger brush to grind the rust out of the surface of my eyeball... Back on topic.. What the heck are these people doing with superglue near their bed and bathrooms? I keep my superglue in the fridge, but there is no way I could mistake it for a coldy!



Paul,
            I suspect that most of the comments are 'apocryphal' ie little more than old wives' tales.
Keep cool- from all reports. The snow on Newcastle's model of the Sydney Harbor Bridge has just melted!

We are now shooting the haggis ready for plucking and drawing for the Burn's Supper and next we are onto the Year of the Pig in the Chinese New Year.  

Slange a Var   and Gung Hay Fat Chow

Norm


----------



## metalmudler

Shooting the haggis.. That's funny, but yeah I makes my own. I just get a small animal and some oatmeal in an old sock and pop it with the 12g, hang it out near the outhouse for a couple weeks.
FYI an economy based on haggis feathers will fly nowhere!


----------



## JOHN DUNCKER

I am a long time modeller. Many of us use superglue. To control the quantity and exact placement we often use a very thin tube [ capillary ] poked into the nozzle.

So you would get close to the component and apply the tube to the desired location and squeeze. But sometimes the tube would stick and you would pull it free. If you did this a drop of superglue would be flicked off the end of the tube. Sometimes it would be on a trajectory intercepting your eye. I had a tiny dot of super glue on one lens of my glasses. I learned not to pull the tube free with some shielding. But others did superglue their eyes shut. The eye would free itself in about a week without any intervention.


----------



## goldstar31

So it is still a bit of an old wives' tale as it was apparently only discovered by accident in 1942 when - trying to make plastic gunsights- not very well. And then it was resurrected- or something like that, by Dr Coover in the early 1950's when it came into common use.

For my part, I recall  the RAF and dentists joining Perspex/Plexiglas with chloroform or acetone in the late 1940's.
Perhaps we can now put the myths to bed, shut our eyes and sleep on it.

Regards

Norman


----------

